# Rainbow Shark and Cichlid Compatibility



## E_Unit79 (Nov 1, 2009)

I was curious whether anyone out there in the cichlid community has rainbow sharks that they keep in cichlid tanks or this generally a bad idea?


----------



## steelers fan (Jun 26, 2009)

i have one in with my mbuna...he does fine.
he will nip though if another fish is ill or slow.
either 1 or 3 or more...2 rainbows will end up 1


----------



## Wolffishin (Sep 9, 2009)

I had a Rainbow Shark that harrassed my smaller Peacocks non stop.
He would chase them from one end of the 4' tank to the other, I had to remove it.


----------



## heylady (Oct 14, 2004)

I've got a rainbow shark in a tank with a rainbow cichlid and they get along fine BUT the cichlid was there first and the shark was pretty small when I added it.


----------

